# Expansion Port 3?



## PuNkMaN (Feb 21, 2008)

First of all i didn't really know where to put this...

what is this Expansion Port 3 for


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What is the brand and model of the PC? It would appear to be a proprietary connector. In any case, it's not a standard PC hardware connector.


----------



## PuNkMaN (Feb 21, 2008)

HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop

google tells me its "Used for Docking Station and Port Replicators." but i don't know what that means


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

A docking station is basically used to simulate a desktop PC. It's a base to which you attach the laptop. To the base, you connect the AC power, a monitor, keyboard, and mouse. There are typically other ports available as well, such as audio output, LAN, and USB ports.


----------

